# Skid plate



## pickle20 (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay...my nephew has a 2000 passat v6 and has bottomed the car out twice. Needless to say I have replaced the oil pan twice.







My question is this:
1. Does anyone have a suggestion fo replacing the skid plate with something that will protect the oil pan?
2. I read the the springs in the front have been thought of as soft. Would replacing them with something stiffer help?
Thanks for the support here guys and gals.


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Skid plate (pickle20)*

I know just what you can replace to protect the oil pan... Your nephew.
The v6's are known to have problems with clearance and the oil pans, guess you could always fab up a skid plate, either that or teach him how to drive...


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Skid plate (pickle20)*

You mean a skid plate like this:








http://www.dieselgeek.com/servlet/Detail?no=374


----------



## pickle20 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Skid plate (gunnr0991)*

Boy would I love to do that....but then where would I get all my comic relief







Maybe some review of the finer points of driving are in order. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## pickle20 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Skid plate (tjl)*

Thanks for the link. I have seen this. The plate looks solid, just the thing to keep me from going crazy. How would access to the drain plug and filter take place? Have you encountered that? Thanks


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

does that not impede the flow of oir for cooling a/c, oil pan, natural movement in engine bay?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

Go ahead and purchase the skid plate for him for his birthday or tell him to buy one for himself. They are great pieces. I run one on my VW and love it. It makes the oil change take a few minutes longer, but very worth it to save the pans and the towing charges... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jharmon718 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Skid plate (pickle20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickle20* »_Okay...my nephew has a 2000 passat v6 and has bottomed the car out twice. Needless to say I have replaced the oil pan twice.







My question is this:
1. Does anyone have a suggestion fo replacing the skid plate with something that will protect the oil pan?
2. I read the the springs in the front have been thought of as soft. Would replacing them with something stiffer help?
Thanks for the support here guys and gals.


Go to http://www.evolutionimport.com/default.asp They have skid plates for sale and they seem to work pretty well.


----------

